# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Ρευματοκλοπη

## Alexandra198

Καλησπέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος από εδώ να με κατατοπίσει. Σήμερα έμαθα από οικείο μου πρόσωπο πως τους ήρθε χαρτί για δικαστήριο για ρευματοκλοπη. Κάποια στιγμή τους το είχαν κόψει και το επανασυνδεσαν μόνοι τους. Κάποια στιγμή παρουσίασε μια τεχνική βλάβη ή χελώνα και αυτός που ήρθε από τη Δεδδηε για να το διορθώσει αντιλήφθηκε την αυθαίρετη επανασύνδεση. Να μη τα πολυλογώ, τους ήρθε ένα χαρτί και πληρώνουν δόσεις. Δεν ξέρω το ποσό και πόσες δόσεις. Πριν λιγες μέρες τους ήρθε χαρτί να παρουσιαστούν στο δικαστήριο για να δικαστουν για τη ρςυματοκλοπη. Πίστευε ότι με τις δόσεις θα είναι οκ και δεν θα έχουν αλλά μπερδέματα. Προσπάθησα να βρω πληροφορίες από το Internet αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πολλά πράγματα. Μπορεί κάποιος να με κατοτοπισει για το πως να τους βοηθήσω?

----------


## Andreaslar

Να βρούνε δικηγόρο. Εσύ πως να τους βοηθήσεις;

www.odigostoupoliti.eu/reymatoklopi-orismos-diadikasia-entopismou-synepeies/amp/

----------


## stefanos1999

Λάθος πίστευε. Να απευθυνθεί σε δικηγόρο.

----------


## Alexandra198

Με δικηγόρο. Δεν ξερουν που να απευθυνθούν. Γενικά χθες που της μίλησα ήταν φρικαρισμενη,φανταζομαι λογικό. Και θα πρέπει να μάθω τι ποσό χρειάζεται ο δικηγόρος για να δω αν θα χρειαστούν. Έχω σκοπό από Δευτέρα να πάρω τηλ σε έναν που ξέρω να της κλείσω ραντεβού  αλλά έλεγα αν μπορούσα να μάθω τι γίνεται σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Με δικηγόρο. Δεν ξερουν που να απευθυνθούν. Γενικά χθες που της μίλησα ήταν φρικαρισμενη,φανταζομαι λογικό. Και θα πρέπει να μάθω τι ποσό χρειάζεται ο δικηγόρος για να δω αν θα χρειαστούν. Έχω σκοπό από Δευτέρα να πάρω τηλ σε έναν που ξέρω να της κλείσω ραντεβού  *αλλά έλεγα αν μπορούσα να μάθω τι γίνεται σ αυτές τις περιπτώσεις*.


Υποθέτω, πας στο δικαστήριο, αν καταδικαστείς τρως μια ποινή φυλάκισης (συνήθως με αναστολή) και/ίσως ενα χρηματικό πρόστιμο + έξοδα δικαστηρίου. Αν αθωωθείς, γυρνάς σπίτι σου άνετος και ωραίος.

----------


## takoulou

> Καλησπέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσε κάποιος από εδώ να με κατατοπίσει. Σήμερα έμαθα από οικείο μου πρόσωπο πως τους ήρθε χαρτί για δικαστήριο για ρευματοκλοπη. Κάποια στιγμή τους το είχαν κόψει και το επανασυνδεσαν μόνοι τους. Κάποια στιγμή παρουσίασε μια τεχνική βλάβη ή χελώνα και αυτός που ήρθε από τη Δεδδηε για να το διορθώσει αντιλήφθηκε την αυθαίρετη επανασύνδεση. Να μη τα πολυλογώ, τους ήρθε ένα χαρτί και πληρώνουν δόσεις. Δεν ξέρω το ποσό και πόσες δόσεις. Πριν λιγες μέρες τους ήρθε χαρτί να παρουσιαστούν στο δικαστήριο για να δικαστουν για τη ρςυματοκλοπη. Πίστευε ότι με τις δόσεις θα είναι οκ και δεν θα έχουν αλλά μπερδέματα. Προσπάθησα να βρω πληροφορίες από το Internet αλλά δεν κατάλαβα πολλά πράγματα. Μπορεί κάποιος να με κατοτοπισει για το πως να τους βοηθήσω?


Καλησπερα... Με το νεο νομο η αυθαιρετη η επανανσυνδεση  θεωρειται πλεον ρευματοκλοπη...

https://www.deddie.gr/media/1837/%CF...F%89%CE%BD.pdf

https://www.lawspot.gr/sites/default...klopes-rae.pdf

----------


## puntomania

Δεδομένου ότι ως ρευματοκλοπή χαρακτηρίζεται πλέον και η αυθαίρε-τη επανασύνδεση σε κομμένη παροχή λόγω καταγγελίας της σύμβασης προμήθειας (π.χ. η περίπτωση που ο προηγούμενος μισθωτής διέκοψε την  ηλεκτροδότηση  με  την  αποχώρησή  του  από  το  ακίνητο),  θα  πρέπει  οι ιδιοκτήτες που εκμισθώνουν ακίνητα στα οποία έχει διακοπεί η ηλε-κτροδότηση,  να  μην  παραχωρούν  τη  χρήση  τους,  προτού  οι  μισθωτές  συνάψουν σύμβαση προμήθειας ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας και μεταφέρουν την παροχή στο όνομά τους.


μην λέμε οτι θέλουμε...αν κόψουν το ρευμα λογο οφιλής...και πάμε και σηκώσουμε ή βιδώσουμε την ασφάλεια... δεν κλέβουμε κάτι..μιας και ο μετρητής γράφει κανονικά!!!

----------


## takoulou

Δεν  ισχύει  αυτό  εδώ.. Θεωρείται  παράβαση  και υπάγεται  στο θέμα  της ρευματοκλοπης  και ας γίνεται  καταγραφή. Η επανασύνδεση γίνεται  μόνο  από άτομο  που έχει  αυτή την ιδιότητα  να το κάνει  (Δεδδηε)

----------


## puntomania

> Δεν  ισχύει  αυτό  εδώ.. Θεωρείται  παράβαση  και υπάγεται  στο θέμα  της ρευματοκλοπης  και ας γίνεται  καταγραφή. Η επανασύνδεση γίνεται  μόνο  από άτομο  που έχει  αυτή την ιδιότητα  να το κάνει  (Δεδδηε)


νομικά δεν στέκει... ούτε και αποδεικνύετε στα δικαστήρια...

----------


## sdikr

> νομικά δεν στέκει... ούτε και αποδεικνύετε στα δικαστήρια...


Γίνεται καταγραφή των μετρήσεων την στιγμή της διακοπής,  γίνεται ακόμα καταγραφή των εντολών σύνδεσης - αποσύνδεσης

----------


## puntomania

> Γίνεται καταγραφή των μετρήσεων την στιγμή της διακοπής,  γίνεται ακόμα καταγραφή των εντολών σύνδεσης - αποσύνδεσης


...καλά...

----------


## takoulou

Καλησπέρα.. Όταν γίνεται η διακοπή του ρεύματος αναφέρεται στην εντολή που έχει επάνω του  αναγράφει και την ένδειξη που  έχει παρει ο τεχνικός στην διακοπή.. Ακόμα αναφέρει και την σφραγίδα που έχει τοποθετήσει στην παροχη... Όταν παει να κάνει την επανασυνδεση αναφέρει τι βρήκε Π.χ. άλλη ένδειξη κομμένη σφραγίδα.. Δεν γίνεται να βάλει την ίδια ένδειξη γιατί εχει καταγράψει ο μετρητής..

----------


## alexmark

καλημερα τελικα τι εγινε στο δικαστιριο αν επιτρεπεται διοτι ενας γνωστος μου εχει κληθει για τον ιδιο λογο

----------


## pavlitakis

Εφόσον έχει γίνει διακανονισμός στο δικαστήριο θα ισχυριστεί ότι υπήρχαν λόγοι υγείας και δεν ήταν δυνατόν να μην έχει ρεύμα ο άρρωστος και αφού έγινε συμφωνία για πληρωμή των χρεών με την ΔΕΗ, θα αθωωθεί.
Δεν χρειάζεται καν δικηγόρος. Μην πετάτε τα λεφτά σας.
Στο δικαστήριο να πει ότι δεν έχει χρήματα για δικηγόρο.

----------


## ChriZ

Φίλος που είχε το ίδιο περίπου πρόβλημα (κατηγορούταν ο πατέρας του για απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς) είχε όλα τα απαραίτητα "δικαιολογητικά" για να αθωωθεί.
(Ο πατέρας του την περίοδο του "φεσιού" είχε πλεόν ξενοικιάσει το σπίτι στο οποίο είχαν μείνει απλήρωτοι λογαριασμοί και είχε αγοράσει άλλο σπίτι όπου έμενε ήδη 1-2 χρόνια όταν έγιναν τα φέσια. Ο επόμενος ενοικιαστής άφησε τους απλήρωτους λογαριασμούς
Το λάθος του πατέρα του ήταν μόνο  ότι δεν είχε ποτέ μπει στην διαδικασία να διακόψει την παροχή όταν ξενοίκιασε γι' αυτό κυνήγησε αυτόν η ΔΕΗ. Αυτό όμως αφορούσε για κάτι πριν 25 και βάλε χρόνια, σχεδόν κανείς δεν έκανε διακοπές -  ο επόμενος το έπαιρνε θεωρητικά στο όνομά του τότε..)
Τέλως πάντων, ενώ είχε - θεωρητικά - τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά (συμβόλαια σπιτιού/ παροχή στο όνομα του πατέρα του κλπ), επέλεξε να πάρει και δικηγόρο.
Το δικαστήριο, έγινε, ο υπερήλικας - συγχωρεμένος δυστυχώς τώρα - πατέρας του αθωώθηκε, αλλά θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά ότι μου είπε " ευτυχώς που έβαλα δικηγόρο, αλλιώς θα το πληρώναμε το φέσι"..

Αυτό στο οποίο θέλω να καταλήξω είναι το "Δεν χρειάζεται καν δικηγόρος. Μην πετάτε τα λεφτά σας." δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλή συμβουλή..
Φιλικά  :One thumb up:

----------


## pavlitakis

> Αυτό στο οποίο θέλω να καταλήξω είναι το "Δεν χρειάζεται καν δικηγόρος. Μην πετάτε τα λεφτά σας." δεν είναι απαραίτητα καλή συμβουλή..
> Φιλικά


Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που αναφέρεις, λόγω πολυπλοκότητας, χρειάζονταν δικηγόρος αφού ο ίδιος δεν είχε τις νομικές γνώσεις να τρέξει την υπόθεση.
Η συμβουλή μου αφορά την συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, όπου έγινε διακανονισμός και το χρέος εξυπηρετείται κανονικά.
Δηλαδή η διαδικασία της δίκης είναι τυπική, σε περίπτωση που δεν γινόταν συμβιβασμός, για να πιεστεί ο ιδιοκτήτης της παροχής.
Επομένως επιμένω ότι ο δικηγόρος δεν θα προσφέρει τίποτα πέρα από το ότι θα εισπράξει την αμοιβή του.
Φιλικά πάντα. :One thumb up:

----------


## ChriZ

Και πάλι, μιας και αναφέρθηκε πάνω ότι άλλαξε ο ορισμός για τη ρευματοκλοπή, μην τυχόν την πατήσει κάποιος..
Δε λέω ίσως έχεις δίκιο, δεν το γνωρίζω, απλά λέω προσοχή. 

Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Απλά έτσι όπως το γυρίσαν τώρα, μην είναι σαν να περιμένω οτι αν μπω να κλέψω από ένα σπίτι θα με αθωωσουν στο δικαστήριο επειδή επέστρεψα τα κλοπιμαία. Για την κλοπή σαν πράξη παραμένω ένοχος, άσχετα αν τα εδωσα πίσω

----------


## pavlitakis

> Και πάλι, μιας και αναφέρθηκε πάνω ότι άλλαξε ο ορισμός για τη ρευματοκλοπή, μην τυχόν την πατήσει κάποιος..
> Δε λέω ίσως έχεις δίκιο, δεν το γνωρίζω, απλά λέω προσοχή. 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> ...


Ναι, εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν επιθυμεί την δίωξη του κλέφτη και αποσύρει την μήνυση, δεν γίνεται καν δικαστήριο ή αν γίνει αθωώνεται ο κλέφτης αφού υπάρχει μεταμέλεια.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι γραμμή έχει πέσει στους δικαστές, αλλά στην χειρότερη να βάλουν μια μικρή ποινή με αναστολή, ανεξαρτήτως δικηγόρου.
Επίσης αν η σύνδεση έγινε πριν την εφαρμογή του νέου νόμου, δεν έχει αναδρομική ισχύ.

----------


## Avvocato

> Εφόσον έχει γίνει διακανονισμός στο δικαστήριο θα ισχυριστεί ότι υπήρχαν λόγοι υγείας και δεν ήταν δυνατόν να μην έχει ρεύμα ο άρρωστος και αφού έγινε συμφωνία για πληρωμή των χρεών με την ΔΕΗ, θα αθωωθεί.
> Δεν χρειάζεται καν δικηγόρος. Μην πετάτε τα λεφτά σας.
> Στο δικαστήριο να πει ότι δεν έχει χρήματα για δικηγόρο.


Εκτός από παντελώς άσχετος και κουτοπόνηρος είσαι κι επικίνδυνος όταν δίνεις τέτοιες συμβουλές.........
Καλύτερα άγνοια από ημιμάθεια και κουτοπονηριά.
Το κάθε επάγγελμα υπάρχει για να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του ο εκάστοτε επαγγελματίας και γνώστης του πώς να χειρίζεται ανάλογες καταστάσεις κι όχι ο εκάστοτε τσαρλατάνος.
Όταν κάποιος είναι κατηγορούμενος κι έχει δίκη τότε "πρέπει" να απευθυνθεί σε δικηγόρο, αλλιώς θα λουστεί τις συνέπειες παίζοντας ρουλέτα με την ζωή του. Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του, αλλά άμα δεν ξέρει καλό είναι να μην παροτρύνει και τους υπόλοιπους να πράξουν σαν και αυτόν.
Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι "πετάς" λεφτά για νομικές συμβουλές ή παροχή νομικών υπηρεσιών τότε θα υποστείς και τις συνέπειες αν βρεθείς σε μια ανάλογη κατάσταση και αντιδράσεις με αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι, εάν ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν επιθυμεί την δίωξη του κλέφτη και αποσύρει την μήνυση, δεν γίνεται καν δικαστήριο ή αν γίνει αθωώνεται ο κλέφτης αφού υπάρχει μεταμέλεια.
> Δεν ξέρω βέβαια τι γραμμή έχει πέσει στους δικαστές, αλλά στην χειρότερη να βάλουν μια μικρή ποινή με αναστολή, ανεξαρτήτως δικηγόρου.
> Επίσης αν η σύνδεση έγινε πριν την εφαρμογή του νέου νόμου, δεν έχει αναδρομική ισχύ.


Το να βάλουν μια μικρή ποινή δεν είναι πρόβλημα......, το να έχεις λερωμένο ποινικό μητρώο όπου θα φαίνεται η αμετάκλητη καταδίκη σου για κλοπή, έχεις αναλογιστεί τι κοινωνικές συνέπειες επιφέρει ???? Για ψαχτο λίγο........ ούτε άδεια για να δουλέψεις σαν σεκιούριτι δεν θα μπορείς να βγάλεις.....τράβα μετά μετανάστης σε χώρα εκτός EU.......που και πάλι δεν σου εγγυάται κανείς ότι δεν θα είσαι σταμπαρισμένος.

----------


## pavlitakis

> Εκτός από παντελώς άσχετος και κουτοπόνηρος είσαι κι επικίνδυνος όταν δίνεις τέτοιες συμβουλές.........
> Καλύτερα άγνοια από ημιμάθεια και κουτοπονηριά.
> Το κάθε επάγγελμα υπάρχει για να προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του ο εκάστοτε επαγγελματίας και γνώστης του πώς να χειρίζεται ανάλογες καταστάσεις κι όχι ο εκάστοτε τσαρλατάνος.
> Όταν κάποιος είναι κατηγορούμενος κι έχει δίκη τότε "πρέπει" να απευθυνθεί σε δικηγόρο, αλλιώς θα λουστεί τις συνέπειες παίζοντας ρουλέτα με την ζωή του. Ο καθένας κάνει τις επιλογές του, αλλά άμα δεν ξέρει καλό είναι να μην παροτρύνει και τους υπόλοιπους να πράξουν σαν και αυτόν.
> Τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς ότι "πετάς" λεφτά για νομικές συμβουλές ή παροχή νομικών υπηρεσιών τότε θα υποστείς και τις συνέπειες αν βρεθείς σε μια ανάλογη κατάσταση και αντιδράσεις με αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Φίλε εσείς οι δικηγόροι ζείτε από τον πόνο των ανθρώπων. Λυπάμαι αλλά η τρομοκρατία σας δεν περνάει. 
Νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουμε δικαίωμα να λέμε την άποψη μας και όχι μόνο οι κού γιες και οι οπαδοί τους.
Τα υπόλοιπα στα επιστρέφω.

----------


## bxenos

> καλημερα τελικα τι εγινε στο δικαστιριο αν επιτρεπεται διοτι ενας γνωστος μου εχει κληθει για τον ιδιο λογο


Οι λεπτομέρειες που δεν αναφέρεις έχουν σημασία. Υπάρχει χαρτάκι διακοπής κολλημένο απο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ στο ρολόι; Ήταν απλά κατεβασμένη η ασφάλεια ή ήταν αποσυνδεδεμένα τα καλώδια; (σην περίπτωση αποσυνδεδεμένων καλωδίων, δεν σώζεσαι με τίποτα) 
Υπήρχε μολυβδοσφραγίδα; (αλουμινοσφραγίδες είναι πια, δεν χρησιμοποιείται μόλυβδος)
Στην έκθεση της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ θα υπάρχουν οι λεπτομέρειες και κάποιος δικηγόρος θα σε συμβουλέψει σχετικά ενδεχομένως σε συνεργασία με κάποιον ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανικό (χρέη τεχνικού συμβούλου).

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ήταν απλά κατεβασμένη η ασφάλεια ή ήταν αποσυνδεδεμένα τα καλώδια; (σην περίπτωση αποσυνδεδεμένων καλωδίων, δεν σώζεσαι με τίποτα)


Δεν αποσυνδέονται τα καλώδια σε προσωρινή διακοπή ρεύματος, μόνο σε οριστική γιατί τότε αφαιρείται και ο μετρητής που ανήκει στην ΔΕΗ, μένει μόνο η χελώνα που την έχει πληρώσει ο ιδιοκτήτης.

----------


## takoulou

> Δεν αποσυνδέονται τα καλώδια σε προσωρινή διακοπή ρεύματος, μόνο σε οριστική γιατί τότε αφαιρείται και ο μετρητής που ανήκει στην ΔΕΗ, μένει μόνο η χελώνα που την έχει πληρώσει ο ιδιοκτήτης.


Καλημέρα.. Ποιος είπε ότι δεν βγάζουν τα καλώδια όταν γίνεται η διακοπή ρεύματος.. Εννοείται και γίνεται αυτό είναι η οδηγία του Δεδδηε.. Για να μην είναι τόσο εύκολη η επανασυνδέση του ρεύματος... Με τον νέο νόμο του 2017 η παρανομη επανασυνδέση που δεν έχει γίνει απο εξειδικευμένο προσωπικο του Δεδδηε θεωρείται ρευματοκλοπή..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Καλημέρα.. Ποιος είπε ότι δεν βγάζουν τα καλώδια όταν γίνεται η διακοπή ρεύματος.. Εννοείται και γίνεται αυτό είναι η οδηγία του Δεδδηε.. Για να μην είναι τόσο εύκολη η επανασυνδέση του ρεύματος... Με τον νέο νόμο του 2017 η παρανομη επανασυνδέση που δεν έχει γίνει απο εξειδικευμένο προσωπικο του Δεδδηε θεωρείται ρευματοκλοπή..


Δεν έχει καμία σχέση ο νόμος για το θέμα της ρευματοκλοπής με το πως θα γίνει η *προσωρινή* διακοπή ρεύματος. 
Στην* προσωρινή* διακοπή αφαιρείται το φυσίγγιο(και μάλιστα μένει μέσα στην χελώνα) και σφραγίζεται πάλι η χελώνα.
Στις καινούργιες χελώνες που έχουν πορτάκι σφραγίζεται το πορτάκι και αν δεν υπάρχει πορτάκι σφραγίζεται η αυτόματη ασφάλεια.
Το θέμα είναι καθαρά πρακτικό, γιατί για να αφαιρεθούν τα καλώδια θα πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος από την κολόνα ή τον υποσταθμό(σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει μπαροκιβώτιο λόγω μεμονωμένης ή μικρής παροχής)  από τον οποίο τροφοδοτείται το κτίριο σε περίπτωση υπόγειας καλωδίωσης.

----------


## goana12

Μια χαρα βγαζουν τα καλωδια σε καθε περιπτωση, γιατι ξερουν πως ευκολα μπορει ο καθενας να σηκωσει την ασφαλεια. Και αλιμονο αν χρειαζοταν διακοπη ρευματος για να αφαιρεθουν τα καλωδια, η ακομα και να αντικατασταθουν οι ασφαλειες ον χρειαστει. Και το λεω με πασα βεβαιοτητα μιας και ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης (ελευθερος επαγγελματιας) σχεδον 30 χρονια.

----------


## sweet dreams

Kι'εγω το ίδιο είμαι περισσότερα χρόνια από σένα, αλλά ας μη το κάνουμε θέμα.
Την επόμενη φορά που θα είσαι μπροστά σε διακοπή(προσωρινή) ή σε επαναφορά να μας βγάλεις ένα βίντεο να δούμε πως γίνεται.
Τον προηγούμενο μήνα έκανα επαναφορά σε μαγαζί και η ΔΕΗ ήρθε, έκοψε την σφραγίδα και ανέβασε την ασφάλεια.
Αυτό έλειπε να κάθονται και να βγάζουν και να βάζουν τα καλώδια και μάλιστα "Live" για μια απλή διακοπή και επαναφορά.

----------


## goana12

Δεν χρειαζετε να ειμαι μπροστα σε επαναφορα η διακοπη. Καθημερινα ανοιγουμε ενα σωρο ρολογια (πολλες φορες μας καλουν πελατες μην ξεροντας οτι εχει γινει διακοπη, αλλα θεωρωντας οτι εχουν βλαβη) και τα βλεπουμε. Υστερα παλι μην θεωρεις οτι η σφραγιδα ειναι και καποιο σημειο "αναφορας" για την ΔΕΗ. Απο την μια απαγορευεται να ανοιχτει απο οποιονδηποτε το ρολοι της ΔΕΗ, ενω απο την αλλη αν δεν εχεις ρευμα, σου λενε φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο να σου αλλαξει (αν ειναι φυσιγγι) η να σου σηκωσει την ασφαλεια στο ρολοι. Γι αυτο και στο 90% των ρολογιων λειπουν οι σφραγιδες. Τα υπολοιπα ολα ανηκουν σε εναν κοσμο "αγγελικα πλασμενο" που σιγουρα δεν βρισκετε στην Ελλαδα.

Τωρα για το αν θα βγαλει η οχι καλωδιο απο την ασφαλεια ειναι στην ευχερεια του ΔΕΗτζη. Και επισης κατι που θα επρεπε να ξερεις μετα απο χρονια στη δουλεια οπως λες, ειναι οτι δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να αφαιρεσουν το καλωδιο πριν την ασφαλεια αλλα απο την εξαγωγη της, που με κατεβασμενη δεν εχει ρευμα και δεν χρειαζονται διακοπες απο μπαροκιβωτια και μετασχηματιστες.

----------


## sweet dreams

> ενω απο την αλλη αν δεν εχεις ρευμα, σου λενε φωναξε ηλεκτρολογο να σου αλλαξει (αν ειναι φυσιγγι) η να σου σηκωσει την ασφαλεια στο ρολοι.


Έχεις πάρει εσύ ή κάποιος πελάτης σου στην ΔΕΗ και του είπαν να κόψει την σφραγίδα ο ηλεκτρολόγος μόνος του και να αλλάξει την ασφάλεια?? που έγινε αυτό??
Εδώ δεν συζητάμε τι κάνουμε μόνοι μας αλλά επίσημα τι γίνεται.

Το να αφαιρέσουν το καλώδιο στην εξαγωγή δεν είναι τίποτα για να αποτρέψουν την ρευματοκλοπή, όπως εύκολα θα σηκώσει μόνος του κάποιος την ασφάλεια, το ίδιο εύκολα συνδέει και το καλώδιο.
Το βασικό είναι να αφαιρεθούν τα καλώδια της εισαγωγής στον μετρητή.

Έχουμε κατασκευαστική εταιρία και ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια με τέτοια ζητήματα , αλλά ας μη το κάνουμε ούτε αυτό θέμα.

----------


## goana12

= Έχεις πάρει εσύ ή κάποιος πελάτης σου στην ΔΕΗ και του είπαν να κόψει την σφραγίδα ο ηλεκτρολόγος μόνος του και να αλλάξει την ασφάλεια?? που έγινε αυτό??
Εδώ δεν συζητάμε τι κάνουμε μόνοι μας αλλά επίσημα τι γίνεται.

Επισημα γινετε ... ΚΑΘΕ φορα οταν μιλας μαζι τους.  Οσο βεβαια "επισημο" μπορει να ειναι, μιας και ναι μεν κανουν την δουλεια τους (αφου αποφευγουν να στειλουν συνεργειο για το... τιποτα), ομως εναντια στον κανονισμο δε. Και μη μου πεις οτι γινετε μονο στην Ευβοια. Σου ειπα. Αγγελικα πλασμενος κοσμος στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει...


= Το βασικό είναι να αφαιρεθούν τα καλώδια της εισαγωγής στον μετρητή.

Απ' αυτο συμπεραινω οτι ΔΕΝ εισαι Ηλεκτρολογος. Η ασφαλεια ειναι στην εισαγωγη της γραμμης, ειτε την μια της ακρη, ειτε στην αλλη αφαιρεσεις το καλωδιο.

Τελος παντων νομιζω ξεφυγαμε απο το θεμα, και ισως γιναμε και κουραστικοι. Εγω παντως το σταματαω εδω... Δεν ειναι αλλωστε και κατι τοσο σημαντικο...

----------


## sweet dreams

Όταν πάρεις στις βλάβες θα στείλουν συνεργείο, δεν θα αναλάβει κανένας από την ΔΕΗ την ευθύνη να πει τέτοια πράγματα, γιατί αν γίνει κάτι και σκοτωθεί κάποιος απλά θα πάει φυλακή.

Λέω ξανά ότι μιλάμε να αφαιρεθούν εντελώς τα καλώδια εισαγωγής και όχι απλά το καλώδιο στην έξοδο της ασφάλειας, αυτό είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό και φυσικά δεν μπαίνει κανένας από την ΔΕΗ στον κόπο να το κάνει.

Δεν είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος αλλά ηλεκτρονικός αλλά αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία, είμαι μέσα σε κατασκευαστική εταιρία(οικογενειακή) από το 1986 και έχουμε φτιάξει εκατοντάδες δημόσια έργα και οικοδομές.
Τα ηλεκτρικά φυσικά και τα φτιάχνω μόνος μου(με το συνεργείο μου) οπότε σίγουρα έχω δει και αντιμετωπίσει πολλά περισσότερα από έναν απλό ηλεκτρολόγο που μπορεί να μην έχει φτιάξει ούτε διαμέρισμα.
Εννοείται ότι μιλάω γενικά και όχι προσωπικά.
Υπάρχει και PM αν χρειάζεται κάποιος πιο προσωπικές πληροφορίες.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Στο δικαστήριο να πει ότι δεν έχει χρήματα για δικηγόρο.


δεν πιάνει, εκτός απ'τις πέτρες και οι δικαστές γνωρίζουν οτι με μια αίτηση στο οικείο πρωτοδικείο παρέχεται νομική εκπροσώπηση (δικηγορος) με έξοδα δημοσίου και όχι του κατηγορούμενου.

----------


## takoulou

> Δεν έχει καμία σχέση ο νόμος για το θέμα της ρευματοκλοπής με το πως θα γίνει η *προσωρινή* διακοπή ρεύματος. 
> Στην* προσωρινή* διακοπή αφαιρείται το φυσίγγιο(και μάλιστα μένει μέσα στην χελώνα) και σφραγίζεται πάλι η χελώνα.
> Στις καινούργιες χελώνες που έχουν πορτάκι σφραγίζεται το πορτάκι και αν δεν υπάρχει πορτάκι σφραγίζεται η αυτόματη ασφάλεια.
> Το θέμα είναι καθαρά πρακτικό, γιατί για να αφαιρεθούν τα καλώδια θα πρέπει να γίνει διακοπή ρεύματος από την κολόνα ή τον υποσταθμό(σε περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει μπαροκιβώτιο λόγω μεμονωμένης ή μικρής παροχής)  από τον οποίο τροφοδοτείται το κτίριο σε περίπτωση υπόγειας καλωδίωσης.


Καλησπέρα... Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις ότι έχει ζητηθεί απο τον Δεδδηε να γίνονται οι διακοπές με αφαίρεση καλωδίων.. Για να μην είναι τόσο ευκολα σε άλλον να βάλει ξανά την παροχη.. Και ουτε χρειάζεται να γίνει πρωτα η διακοπή εξωτερικά και μετά να αφαιρεθούν  τα καλώδια εσωτερικα..

----------


## sweet dreams

> Μάλλον δεν γνωρίζεις ότι έχει ζητηθεί απο τον Δεδδηε να γίνονται οι διακοπές με αφαίρεση καλωδίων..


Θα το ξαναπώ για ακόμη μία φορά και δεν επανέρχομαι, όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε
Σε προσωρινή διακοπή και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια διένεξη με την ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή όταν ξενοικιάζεται μια κατοικία ή κατάστημα και ο ενοικιαστής ζητήσει διακοπή, τότε η διακοπή γίνεται όπως αναφέρω πιο πάνω και τίποτε άλλο, ούτε καλώδια, ούτε τίποτα.
Αν τώρα πάει ο καινούργιος ενοικιαστής και κάνει αίτηση, θα έρθει η ΔΕΗ, θα κόψει την σφραγίδα και θα ανεβάσει την ασφάλεια, τέλος με αυτό.

Όταν τώρα γίνει καταγγελία σύμβασης για οποιονδήποτε λόγο(οφειλές, παράνομες συνδέσεις, κ.λ.π.) *μόνο τότε* υπάρχει διαφορετική διαχείριση της κατάστασης και μπορεί να γίνει από αποσύνδεση καλωδίων μέχρι αφαίρεση όλου του μετρητή.

----------


## takoulou

> Θα το ξαναπώ για ακόμη μία φορά και δεν επανέρχομαι, όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε
> Σε προσωρινή διακοπή και χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποια διένεξη με την ΔΕΗ, δηλαδή όταν ξενοικιάζεται μια κατοικία ή κατάστημα και ο ενοικιαστής ζητήσει διακοπή, τότε η διακοπή γίνεται όπως αναφέρω πιο πάνω και τίποτε άλλο, ούτε καλώδια, ούτε τίποτα.
> Αν τώρα πάει ο καινούργιος ενοικιαστής και κάνει αίτηση, θα έρθει η ΔΕΗ, θα κόψει την σφραγίδα και θα ανεβάσει την ασφάλεια, τέλος με αυτό.
> 
> Όταν τώρα γίνει καταγγελία σύμβασης για οποιονδήποτε λόγο(οφειλές, παράνομες συνδέσεις, κ.λ.π.) *μόνο τότε* υπάρχει διαφορετική διαχείριση της κατάστασης και μπορεί να γίνει από αποσύνδεση καλωδίων μέχρι αφαίρεση όλου του μετρητή.


Καλημέρα.. Μάλλον δεν τα ξέρεις καθόλου καλά.. Δέν υπάρχει η ΔΕΗ πλεον.. Ο Δεδδηε είναι υπευθυνος για τις παροχες..Και αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει... Είμαι γνωστής... Σε οικιοθελη αποσύνδεση του ρεύματος πλεον έχει ζητηθεί από τα συνεργεία του Δεδδηε  να αφαιρούν κάποιο καλώδιο η καλώδια.. Δεν κατεβαίνει η αυτόματη ασφάλεια η βγάζουν τα φυσίγγια.. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει περιπου και στις αποσκοπες. Για να αφαιρεθεί τελείως ο μετρητης γίνεται γιατί ο πελατης έχει κάνει μια μεγάλη παρανομια..

----------


## jkoukos

Οικοδομή στο χωριό στην κεντρική πλατεία, πάνω 2 διαμερίσματα και κάτω 4 μαγαζιά.
Το ένα ήταν προποτζίδικο που έκλεισε πριν από 4 χρόνια λόγω σύνταξης. Ήρθε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και σφράγισε την ασφάλεια του μετρητή χωρίς να αφαιρεθεί κάποιο καλώδιο.

Πέρυσι και αφού δεν το ζήτησε κανείς, αποφασίστηκε να μετατραπεί σε κλειστό χώρο στάθμευσης με αλλαγή χρήσης, άδεια της πολεοδομίας και ενημέρωση του Δήμου για διακοπή των τελών. Παράλληλα ζητήθηκε να αφαιρεθεί ο μετρητής κάτι που έκανε ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ αφήνοντας μόνο την χελώνα στον κεντρικό πίνακα της οικοδομής.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δέν υπάρχει η ΔΕΗ πλεον.. Ο Δεδδηε είναι υπευθυνος για τις παροχες..


Kαι μόνο που κόλλησες πως λέμε εμείς οι παλιοί την ΔΕΗ, κατάλαβα αρκετά, γεια σου και σε σένα και καλή συνέχεια.
Είσαι κι' εσύ ένας ακόμη "γνώστης" από το internet, το καταλάβαμε οπότε δεν θα συνεχίσω.

----------


## takoulou

> Kαι μόνο που κόλλησες πως λέμε εμείς οι παλιοί την ΔΕΗ, κατάλαβα αρκετά, γεια σου και σε σένα και καλή συνέχεια.
> Είσαι κι' εσύ ένας ακόμη "γνώστης" από το internet, το καταλάβαμε οπότε δεν θα συνεχίσω.


Μπα δεν  ειμαι γνωστης του ιντερνετ δυστυχως!!! Γνωριζω πολυ καλα αυτο που λεω.... Κατι ξερω...Ο νοων νοειτω.... Επειδη ειπες οτι εισαι παλιος που λες...

----------


## goana12

> Kαι μόνο που κόλλησες πως λέμε εμείς οι παλιοί την ΔΕΗ, κατάλαβα αρκετά, γεια σου και σε σένα και καλή συνέχεια.
> Είσαι κι' εσύ ένας ακόμη "γνώστης" από το internet, το καταλάβαμε οπότε δεν θα συνεχίσω.


Και εσυ ομως ρε φιλαρακι εχεις κολλησει και συνεχιζεις ενα θεμα με μηδαμινη σημασια. Σημερα το μεσημερι ημουν στο καφενειο με παρεα, που ενας εξ' αυτων ειναι τεχνικος στις βλαβες της Δεη και τον ρωτησα. Μου ειπε κατα λεξη οτι δεν υπαρχει "απολυτη" εντολη η κανονας για το πως θα κανει την διακοπη. Απλα στις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων αποφευγουν να βγαλουν το καλωδιο -ειδικα σε διακοπες λογου χρεους- λεγοντας στον πελατη που πληρωνει να την σηκωσει μονος του (αν και πολλοι το εχουν κανει ηδη), γιατι υπαρχει γκρινια και απαιτηση να γινει επανασυνδεση ακαριαια. Τωρα αν υπαρχει "κακη προ'ι'στορια" στο ρολοι (παρανομες επανηλημενες επανασυνδεσεις, κλοπες, κ.λ) βγαζουν το καλωδιο εξ' αρχης. 
Εν ολιγοις κι απ' οτι καταλαβα για ακομα μια φορα, το θεμα τους ειναι να αποφυγουν οσο δυνατο την αποστολη συνεργειου για τετοια μικροπραγματα.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Και εσυ ομως ρε φιλαρακι εχεις κολλησει και συνεχιζεις ενα θεμα με μηδαμινη σημασια.


Aπό μια άποψη ένα δίκαιο το έχεις, από την άλλη όταν κάποιος σου κάνει παράθεση απαντάς(εγώ τουλάχιστον) έστω και από ευγένεια.
Όλα αυτά βέβαια έχουν και κάποιο όριο, όταν δεις ότι κάποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει ή το κάνει απλά για να τρολάρει τότε αφήνεις την ευγένεια στην άκρη και απλά τον γράφεις.
Μέσα στο Forum οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς που μπαίνουμε κάθε μέρα και γράφουμε συνέχεια γνωριζόμαστε και με τα μικρά μας ονόματα και φυσικά ξέρουμε καλύτερα τι γνώσεις έχει ο καθένας, οπότε αν κάποιος έχει μπει απλά για να τρολάρει ή για να πει εξυπνάδες θα το καταλάβουμε γρήγορα και θα απομονωθεί.

----------

